# Edit a msg in the inbox (fone)



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

well heres something i tried today as i was feeling the need to create a controversy ...

1 can actually change the contents of the SMS msgs u receive in ur inbox

a few things to remember b4 i begin:

1. doing this can create a lot of trouble for the sender and reciepient and also ppl related to both

2. i tried this on my 6600 and this can b done on any  s60 fone not sure abt  n series or SE  or moto u can try it and let me know

3. make a backup of the original content ur changing incase some error crops up

Wat u need:

1. a cellfone (s60 - 6600 in this case)
2. a memory card 
3. msg to be editted shud be on the mmc
4. a card reader
5. a PC
6. hex edittor (hex workshop in this case)

Tutorial:

very simple put the mmc in the card reader connect it to the pc browse to the system folder (its hidden so make sure ur folder options on the pc are enabled to show hidden files) 

in the system folder go to mail folder .... u might find a lot of folders here .... browse thru them till u find a folder which contains many folders named only in 1 digit or alphabet

u will see many files here 

now this is the tough part finding the msg u want to edit (open the files in notepad and u will see the msg)

once u hav found out the msg u want to edit open it in notepad u will see the msg between some un-recognised characters

nw open the msg in the hex edittor in this case hex workshop the centre screen shows the hex equivalent and the right pane shows the same content u saw in the notepad that is the message ....

now is the fun part the hex workshop that i am using replaces the charcs in the message so if the message is- 'hello' and whn u take the cursor to 'h' and press 'm' it will become 'mello' so if u want change 'i hate u' to 'i love u'  take the cursor to 'h' and type 'love' now 'hate' will be replaced with 'love' and if u want remove unwanted lines just replace them with 'space' now save it

and replace the existing file in the mmc same location same name .... voila msg has been editted same date same time same sender different msg

at times u might get an error while opening the msg on ur fone: my 6600 gav me: system error (-25) which i think means that u hav not correctly replaced the characs of the msg

this is my tutorial from start to end copied from no whr if u find a similar tut on the net it is co-incidental


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 12, 2006)

Hehehe.... Gud one mAV3.
M nt havng my phn with me nw. Wl try whn i gt it back n post the results. Thanx

P.S : BTW have u chngd ur Avatar


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2006)

yes im now a bug in the matrix


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 13, 2006)

use mumsms ,ezsms and u can edit the sms contents,etc straight away !!
only s60 mobiles


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2006)

^^ how do u tht using mumsms havnt seen tht feature in it


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 16, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ^^ how do u tht using mumsms havnt seen tht feature in it


try ezsms !!


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys sorry for bumping and old thread but couldnt resist bringing it back to life after seeing that pravin mahajan's defense just showed the whole world that they can edit a sms in the fone and every1 comes to me surprised by this only to know that hell iv tried this before


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

^ hmm... anyway nice tut


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

cannot belive after doing...!!

Nice tutorial buddy...!!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 27, 2007)

cool man...gr8 job buddy


----------



## blueshift (Nov 28, 2007)

Kool iMav.
thanks.


----------



## casanova (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice tut. BTW, I am using NSMS for faking them


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

there are softys available for s60 fones but i will ask some1 with a sony fone to try it out... i dont se fones have such apps ....


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 28, 2007)

is it possible on s40 phones?
i am using nokia 6233.
Anyways, nic tut iMav.


----------



## choudang (Nov 28, 2007)

Do it for fun but be sure that it won't hurt anybody....


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey whts fbkma?


----------



## Jobin.Luke (Feb 24, 2009)

sachin_kothari said:


> is it possible on s40 phones?
> i am using nokia 6233.
> Anyways, nic tut iMav.


 
Hi

You can edit the messages in a 6233 also. You can copy the messages using PC suite to a desktop and edit the contents of a message using a good hex editor. But it doesent serve the complte purpose. I dont know how to copy the edited messages as the PC suite doesent allow you  to copy to Inbox or sent items. Does any one have an idea to do this???


----------



## Coool (Feb 24, 2009)

^


----------



## Jobin.Luke (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi 

Is there any utility that help you to save a message file from a PC to the nokia 6233 inbox and sent items.

Also please provide some solution to view and edit the contents in a backup file taken from the nokia phones

Thanks


----------



## iMav (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude this is an old tut. I don't have a 6233 or anything based on the same OS. And copy backup, then edit & the copy back. Boy that's too much of work.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmm... I happened to write a program sometime ago that does the same, but only for sony phones.


----------



## redhat (Mar 4, 2009)

I am gonna try something of this fashion on my Windows Mobile powered device...
Ill post results when done...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 5, 2009)

I connected the phone to the comp, used AT commands to extract the message, changed the PDU, sent it back to the phone and ta-da!


----------



## Termin@L (Jun 10, 2009)

use xplore in s60.....


----------



## mobileman (Jun 28, 2009)

hey,
this will work almost all nokia having MMC.i feel so, after reading the tut. coz, all the story happening inside the MMC and with PC via card reader. 

anyhow, i am not to do, or try even.


----------

